# My favorite pigeon pecks me.....



## Biveon100 (Jan 8, 2010)

Dear pigeon lovers, 
My pet pigeon pecks me all the time. Why does he do it? I've had him for like a year. He eats off my hand when i call him. He likes to peck me before he eats off my hand and pecks other birds that try to eat off my hand. If I try to hand feed my other cock, then he will ignore me as if he were mad. A t that time when i pet him he pecks me and it makes me sad. What should i do? 
Sincerely, 
Biveon100


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Try not to personalize the behavior because it's just what they do. I have marks all over my hands from my Pigeons doing the same thing yet still they are very loving. I doubt they associate the hand as being part of the face and voice they have come to know and love.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Some birds are more cocky than others, and peck just to show who's boss  I agree, instinct tells birds to be afraid of our hands, which of course can be changed with taming. But I still believe they see our hands as something other than us. Sometimes when I hand feed my birds, they peck my fingers as if to say "Give me more!". Other times they will try to eat my fingers, attempting to get the whole tip in their mouth, LOL. I think the aggressive ones are fun because you can actually interact with them, unlike some shy pigeons who may not want anything to do with you. For being so small compared to us, some of those birds sure do have big personalities!

I have a little satinette named George. When I put feed in the trough, I sit down with some in my hands so the feeder can thin out a bit. George will run over, sit on my knee, and eat...not letting anyone else eat with him for too long. Sometimes he gets so caught up in keeping everyone else away, he pecks my hands too while eating - probably just because he's worked up, not because he's trying to hurt me. That could very well be the same case with your bird  Both my George and you bird might think we are their territory, and no one else is allowed to share the love  So therefore jealousy comes up with others get the attention instead.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

As has been mentioned, don't take it personally. It's what they do. And when they get an attitude, they do it more! If you are feeding, and another bird comes after the seed you are holding, they will not only peck the other bird away, but then sometimes turn on your fingers, as if you had invited the intruder. Sometimes, I feel strongly that they are just trying to show you who's the boss also. Makes them feel better. LOL.


----------



## Biveon100 (Jan 8, 2010)

He was my first pigeon. Biveon and I used to sit in the coach and stare at each other playing follow the blink. When he blinks, i blink and when i blink he blinks. I still dont understand why he doesnt let me pet him. He puffs up, does the courtmanship danse, and then pecks me its weird.


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

Birds will be birds, we can't (and shouldn't) expect them to always be cuttly. but good luck.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Biveon100 said:


> I still dont understand why he doesnt let me pet him. He puffs up, does the courtmanship danse, and then pecks me its weird.


Most pigeons don't like to be petted. Some may like a little preening or scritches from you, but most don't like it.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Biveon100 said:


> Dear pigeon lovers,
> My pet pigeon pecks me all the time. Why does he do it? I've had him for like a year. He eats off my hand when i call him. He likes to peck me before he eats off my hand and pecks other birds that try to eat off my hand. If I try to hand feed my other cock, then he will ignore me as if he were mad. A t that time when i pet him he pecks me and it makes me sad. What should i do?
> Sincerely,
> Biveon100


Congratulations!!!!

It means he respects you and considers you his equal. He is growing up and adapting in a human world, he sounds like a wonderful and healthy character. Enjoy! If you try petting him on his turf, he just may be protecting his turf-which is perfectly normal for a male pigeon and some hens too! 

He also may be flirting/courting you and wanting you to go inside his nest. Males are relentless in chasing and pecking their hens to the nest, after courtship. He is just trying to adapt.


----------

